# Sky cancel call out and nothing available for 2 weeks!!!



## MattM (17 Nov 2012)

Sky were to call out last Thursday to replace my sky box because I have lost a lot of stations, they say that the box is the problem. No sign of them so I rang only to be told that one of they're colleagues accidently cancelled the call out and there is no appointment available for another 2 weeks. Since I was waiting 4 weeks already with a very limited package I threatened to leave. To my shock I was told that there was no more they could do but apologise for their error and call out in 2 weeks. If that wasn't good enough I could cancel my subscription. Has anyone been this situation before? Paying for a sports package I haven't seen in 4 weeks and wont for another 2!!!


----------



## Dermot (17 Nov 2012)

I would ring them up again and tell them you are going to cancel. They will ask you why and you can tell them what happened and I would be pretty confident that you will be offered some incentive. I would put it to them that the only I would only stay would be if they offered me a six months package at half price or something like that. You have to sound that you are serious and would do it. look for a supervisor.  Best of luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Sandals (18 Nov 2012)

had dead box good while back....left with no signal at all.....finally I rang threatened cancelling,,,keep going till you get an Irish guy (after two/three other reps not irish). following Saturday morning free sky box and new remote installed free. However I was not success in getting any reduction etc but was delighted to get sky back...


----------



## NOAH (18 Nov 2012)

all you do is ring sky and press the cancel option, then explain you wish to cancel, you get the question, may i ask why sir/madam,  just explain very politely what happened, no service for 4 weeks and counting, and you have been told about saorview and upc by a friend in pub.  Now this is the important, they are trained to call your bluff so just stand your ground but be overly polite, rub it on thick how you liked the service but so poor now you may  have to leave.  NB it takes 31 days to cancel so if you get no joy just end the chat, hang up and wait, you will get a call back maybe be after a few days now its in your court to play hardball, lost a whole month, poor service why should you go back,  then you should  get half price for a year, actually mention all those offers to new customers

job done


----------

